# im new and going to look at a swift 620



## a2lt16v (Jun 20, 2013)

hi

me and my partner are new to this and normally tent going people, we have a new dog and he hates tents.

so im going to look at a 2001 swift suntor 620 tonight

what do i need to look for regarding the living quarters.
i know nothing about the living part and am gobsmacked the floors are made of wood and appear to go rotton. 

Are rotten floor a cause for concern in an older model as all th problems mentioned on here seem to be the new ones (2005 onwards)

it has everything we need really, bed above the cab to stop the dog getting playfull in the night! a bike rack, roof rack there is only the 2 of us so its more than big enough.


i have no issues with the cab as im a mechanic so i can cover all thing mechanical myself


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Any feeling of sponginess in the floor especially by the entrance door,if you can get underneath the van check all around the outer areas of the floor for firmness,also check for any softness in the wall panels around the windows and the roof around any roof lights,you can normally smell damp if its bad as soon as you walk in.dont forget to make sure that the fridge and heating systems are all up and running as well........damp is very expensive to repair if its got a bad hold on the van so be prepared to walk away and look elsewhere.


----------



## a2lt16v (Jun 20, 2013)

are the interior walls made of wood aswell

i presumed everything would be fibreglass like an aeroplane interior :? 

its only done 28k miles so hopefully its ok but perhaps damps gets in ones that sit around


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

My advice would be to steer clear of anything that has the name Swift on it.

Early Autosleeper, Autotrail, Eldiss, or any foreign make are less likely to give you trouble, regarding water ingress,

That is my opinion, from my experiences of anything made by Swift, others may disagree.



Pete 8)


----------



## a2lt16v (Jun 20, 2013)

8O that gives me food for thought. i will still go and have a look but its nice to know other opinions, have you owned a swift before

i definatley cant afford to get something thats a rot box


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have had Swift caravans and they all leaked.

I have a Swift/Autocruise, which is unlikely to leak as it's a PVC, but I keep a constant eye on the bits Swift have added.

The standard of build on the Autocruise is what I expect from Swift, very shoddy, but I am gradually putting it back together properly.


Pete 8)


----------



## a2lt16v (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm back it was bad, Inside was find but the wood behind the rear valance and side skirts was all blown and split open. The actual floor seemed all right though. 

The wallpapery stuff was all kind of shrinking away in place and crinkling up is this common

Engine was nice and quiet


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

What a pity, we all probably know how anticipation can blind you to problems but at least by getting some advice first you've probably saved yourself a packet - a lot more than your subscription anyway.
And thanks for coming back to let us all know.

Right, that's over. So if you want to let us know what you want in a bit more detail, budget etc. (and don't be totally put off by Swift, they're not all rotten!) perhaps the membership can help again.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!

Terry


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum - it is well worth paying the money to join fully as it will repay you over and over again in the wealth of advice and good humour on here. Join up and ask away - you'll always get sensible answers and some pretty funny ones as well. Cheers and good hunting for a decent van


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I am pleased to hear you did not buy the van, there are hundreds out there so take your time is the best advice that I can give.
I can't comment on Swift models as I have never owned one but there are lots of them out there.
Welcome to the forum, just try not to get addicted to your new hobby :roll: 
Norman.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well at least your a bit more well informed for looking at the next van,good luck with your search and just take your time.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you give us some idea of your budget and your preferences someone may be able to suggest alternatives.

Berths
Number of belted seats 
Fixed bed or make it up everynight
full oven or just hob and grill
full garage or lockers

Etc. etc.

And yes it is well worth spending the £12.50 to get full access to the site.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Your in luck !
My next door neighbour has finally "upgraded" to a Hymer 'A' class like mine (they have been envious for ages) - he's now got to sell his other one . . It's a coachbuilt ( can't remember what it is 
But it's a good 'un & followed us all around France with no probs.
I know he's only asking £10,750.
If you are I interested I can get pic's & full details - this is a real good bargain
(They not in the 21st century - no computer & not long had mobile phone ! I'm getting all the details off him tomorrow & advertising it both here on MHF & other sites & I'm certain it'll sell within a week !
2 berth with all facilities + cycle rack etc.
Give him a Buzz on 07773 598322


----------

